# My Babies, Two Clutches Pic Heavy



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that Mama? It IS Mama! I'm coming!!!!! =) This is the second clutch this year, with Peanut and his siblings.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Clutch One*

These guys are growing up fast!!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! =) I'm rather proud of them. So if I sound a little like I brag on them a tad, I hope I'm forgiven.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You have every right to brag, they are all beautiful healthy looking babies


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

The poor little babies with their little plucked heads. LOL


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

haha. they look busy getting into trouble in that last picture!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in love with them all


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

angelmommy24 said:


> I'm in love with them all



Uh oh...wait til you meet them.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

meaggiedear said:


> haha. they look busy getting into trouble in that last picture!


They probably were. And I caught em.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Uh oh...wait til you meet them.


I know right I feel bad for my husband hehe


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Those babies are so beautiful! ANd please brag on because they look great


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Super excited to meet up tomorrow to meet those beautiful babies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Too bad I'm too far away to nab one lol. Love the WF cinnamon pearls (are they pieds as well?) Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh they are gorjus babies ... ty for sharing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are all so gorgeous


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you! =) Yes, they are pied...their little heads are white, and so are their flight feathers. =) The cinnamon pearl baby is also pied, his/her wings are solid yellow. They are sweet babies too.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre beautiful birds Congrats X x


----------

